# Data breach?



## sdkitty

My iphone is telling me I should change my PF password as "this password has appeared in a data leak which puts this account at high risk of compromise"

Not sure I understand.  The PF was breached?  or my PF password appeared somewhere else?

guess I should change my password?


----------



## Swanky

I haven't had that on my iPhone, so probably the password has appeared elsewhere ?


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I haven't had that on my iPhone, so probably the password has appeared elsewhere ?


guess I better change it.....i changed my email password and this happened right after that


----------



## Vlad

sdkitty said:


> My iphone is telling me I should change my PF password as "this password has appeared in a data leak which puts this account at high risk of compromise"
> 
> Not sure I understand.  The PF was breached?  or my PF password appeared somewhere else?
> 
> guess I should change my password?



TPF was not breached. Did you, at any point, reuse your old TPF password elsewhere, like an ecommerce site? Retailers are frequently targeted and become victims of data breaches.

A security suite you may be using on your phone could be scanning the deep web and found that your password was leaked there. This doesn't mean that it was leaked from here, it can just mean that someone else had used the same password (or your own data that was reused) and that it's out in the public. 

I advocate for all users to use password managers like LastPass, Dashlane, or 1Password to create complex, unique passwords for any and all sites, including ours. This will protect you in the case of a data leak so that your identity and private data remains safe.


----------



## lesAdrets

+1 to what Vlad said.

In addition, you can use this trustworthy site to check if any of your accounts had been involved in a breach
https://haveibeenpwned.com

This site will just check your email address against a database of known breaches. You can read more here https://haveibeenpwned.com/About


----------

